# Taste of the wild puppy



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Can you switch the protein sources with this brand? Or should you stick with the same kind? We're on the end of a large bag of the salmon puppy- and was wondering if we could let her try the bison puppy next?


Thoughts? I do not want to do a slow transition- so if you cannot do it with the same brand, we will stick with salmon.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you can't switch protein sources without doing slow transition, but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thanks! I have read conflicting info that it is fine with the same brands- but we'd prefer not to upset her belly. I guess why fix something that isn't broken We can totally stick w/ the salmon.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'd probably do a slow transition too, esp if she hasn't had bison before? Ahh the art of puppy food.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My favorite quote when dealing with puppies is "don't fix anything that isn't broken". If they do well on something, why chance it right? I'm glad you've found a food that she does well on.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> My favorite quote when dealing with puppies is "don't fix anything that isn't broken". If they do well on something, why chance it right? I'm glad you've found a food that she does well on.


Amen, Friend! It is funny as a person I am like how mundane to eat the same flavor weeks after weeks.. But- she surely doesn't mind and she is doing quite well on it. Poor pup seems to have allergies and cannot do grains(even in treats) or chicken as a protein source(but can have fresh chicken, just not in food!) Oh, how weird she is! LOL! Bayleigh could eat anything and everything without issues. Dory will dig like she is infested with fleas if she has her triggers.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

That chicken allergy is so odd! Maybe she has a reaction to however they process it?


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> That chicken allergy is so odd! Maybe she has a reaction to however they process it?


I'm not quite sure. I just know that we removed grain, and she still itched like crazy. We switched to a food with no chicken- and no grain- problem solved(took a few weeks). She can eat boiled chicken.. But even treats with chicken & no grain- she itches. And she will still itch with no chicken, but grain. 

Since it's under control I don't see the point of having her tested.. But, if it comes again or resurfaces, we surely will. She's just a complicated girl.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I had lots of clients that had trouble with chicken regardless of the brand but most were smaller dogs. Two clients went to the expense of having allergy testing done, their poor pups were so miserable and looked terrible. Both of these guys were allergic to beef as well as the corn, wheat & soy stuff. 

Gratefully my older golden Ghillie and the new girl Sipsy seem to be able to eat anything but stools were on the soft side. But someone on the forum suggested something to help build the immune system. I realize getting the meds right started us off on the right direction but can't help but think the Salmon/ cranberry food did a great deal with her getting better.

I've never fed Salmon before... EVER. I usually did the lamb & brown rice but have to admit the girls coats have never look so good and for the 1st time have good firm stools. I agree with the don't fix what isn't broke theory. It's been a tough year around here and happy to enjoy the peace of happy pups, good stools and no gas!


----------

